# ICD 10 proficiency



## mcrossley (May 29, 2014)

What is your opinion about ICD 10 training?  Taking the online "at your own pace" with 150 questions, or the "timed assessment" with 75 questions.  Has anyone winged it and took the test without the training?


----------



## mssalemny (May 29, 2014)

I think it depends on what you are more comfortable with. I took it with minimal training although I had the self paced course available. (purchased before they changed it to either or) . If you are confident with using your code books, have been coding for a bit, I would say give it a try. The only advice I would give for ICD 10 in general , is to brush upon your anatomy


----------



## Pam Brooks (May 30, 2014)

I guess I'd be cautious about 'winging it'.  Our integrity as coders depends on our knowledge and understanding of the code sets in either ICD-9 or ICD-10.  Personally, I'd gather as much knowledge as I could manage, if only to feel comfortable about the new coding system. I wouldn't feel comfortable with just getting by.


----------



## mcrossley (May 30, 2014)

Thank you for the input.  I know of a person who took it and passed without any preparation, but I couldn't imagine that the majority of us would do that.  I personally was leaning toward the "at your own pace".


----------

